# LaTasha Marzolla: Playboy's Knockout Fighting at Tuff-N-Uff 11/27



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

> LaTasha Marzolla: Playboy's Knockout Fighting at Tuff-N-Uff 11/27
> by Todd Jackson
> Analyst
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/297056-latasha-marzolla-playboys-knockout-fighting-at-tuff-n-uff-1127


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Marzolla*

I think I saw this girl at Xtreme Couture when I went to train there over the summer!


----------

